# the ultimate yarder



## dooby (Jun 29, 2013)

Since 036pro want's the Ponsee' thread back , i stated this one. I beleave that the ultimate thinning yarder would be mounted on a tmbco/timber pro forwarder frame. The boom at the cab would hold a harvester head and the rear would hold a 40-50' tower like a Madill tower and it would sport 3-4 guy-backs. Not to mention it would also be a three drumb yarder W/ a strawline drumb. As for a carriage my choice is an eagle-eaglet.IMHO ofcourse:msp_thumbup: And nothing more to do with $500,000.00 than it's gonna take 600k.


----------



## slowp (Jun 29, 2013)

You'd need the ultimate crew too. Good yarder, bad crew makes for lots of scarred and knocked over trees.


----------



## StihlKiwi (Jun 30, 2013)

Sounds like you need to find an old EcoLogger and swap out the skidder for a forwarder.

I'm not convinced a standard forwarder boom would handle running a processing head but there's only one way to find out..


----------



## dooby (Jul 1, 2013)

StihlKiwi said:


> Sounds like you need to find an old EcoLogger and swap out the skidder for a forwarder.
> 
> I'm not convinced a standard forwarder boom would handle running a processing head but there's only one way to find out..



Not worried, people are already using processor heads to fell, process, and load clambunks and forwarders. And the max size head i would need for my app. is in the 22-25" range. We generally like to take butt logs off in the brush. I haven't figured out why yet but i created two threads for this topic and don't know how to fix it, soory.!:yoyo:


----------



## twochains (Jul 1, 2013)

dooby said:


> Since 036pro want's the Ponsee' thread back , i stated this one. I beleave that the ultimate thinning yarder would be mounted on a tmbco/timber pro forwarder frame. The boom at the cab would hold a harvester head and the rear would hold a 40-50' tower like a Madill tower and it would sport 3-4 guy-backs. Not to mention it would also be a three drumb yarder W/ a strawline drumb. As for a carriage my choice is an eagle-eaglet.IMHO ofcourse:msp_thumbup: And nothing more to do with $500,000.00 than it's gonna take 600k.



This all Greek to me here in hickville but it sounds like ya got a plan! :msp_thumbup:


----------



## dooby (Jul 1, 2013)

twochains said:


> This all Greek to me here in hickville but it sounds like ya got a plan! :msp_thumbup:



YUP!!! WE all got to have plans, TwoChains. But they gotta come from dreams!:lifter: and the bigger dreams are funnest, cause thy are the hardest to get. Like football tryouts at 800 per class highschool.:hmm3grin2orange: Any way, the way i skin it is like this. If ya aim for the moon and hit the barn it's better than aimin' for the barn and hittin' the manure pile. And also, it very well could be too much time on my hands 'till my knee has toughened up.lol. Should be going back to work maybe next wed. Not cutting though, gonna have to run a skidder 'till my leg can take the brush.


----------



## dooby (Jul 1, 2013)

StihlKiwi said:


> Sounds like you need to find an old EcoLogger and swap out the skidder for a forwarder.
> 
> I'm not convinced a standard forwarder boom would handle running a processing head but there's only one way to find out..



I totally agree with the Eco Logger. That's my plan, is exactly that! I keep locating cheaper and cheaper machines. Gotta love this economy:msp_mad: I'd rather pay more in a stable economy than less in this one, but that is a whole nether subject. I will have to log w/ whatever i end up w/ and turn that into my dream, unless i win the lottery or have a rich uncle i don't know about.LOL!


----------



## twochains (Jul 1, 2013)

Dooby, I can stand under that explanation! LOL! Getting in and out of that skidder will toughen that knee, be careful man! :boss:


----------



## dooby (Jul 1, 2013)

twochains said:


> Dooby, I can stand under that explanation! LOL! Getting in and out of that skidder will toughen that knee, be careful man! :boss:



2CHAINS- I here ya man. but it's a 848 JD dual func.. I shouldn't need to get out much. Feller bunched piles, air cond.,sat. radio. and no naggin' wife(that' the best part)lol. I have never got to run a machine that new before. will be the first time in an enclosed cab skidder.


----------



## dooby (Jul 2, 2013)

check this out!!! I wish my pockets were tall enough to pimp this into a swingboom yarder. When you re-drum it, who's drums would ya sport on this lady.:matrix:

http://www.volvoce.com/SiteCollectionDocuments/VCE/Documents%20North%20America/PL3005D%20PipeLayer%20Product%20Brochure.pdf


----------



## dooby (Jul 4, 2013)

opcorn:


dooby said:


> check this out!!! I wish my pockets were tall enough to pimp this into a swingboom yarder. When you re-drum it, who's drums would ya sport on this lady.:matrix:
> 
> http://www.volvoce.com/SiteCollectionDocuments/VCE/Documents%20North%20America/PL3005D%20PipeLayer%20Product%20Brochure.pdf


----------



## WhistlePunk99 (Jul 7, 2013)

*Already made.*

KOLLER North America, Inc.

:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## StihlKiwi (Jul 12, 2013)

Built that yarder yet? 

Also, you ever seen one of these?

harvestline - YouTube

Harvestline Cable Logging Yarder - YouTube


----------



## dooby (Jul 12, 2013)

WhistlePunk99 said:


> KOLLER North America, Inc.
> 
> :msp_thumbsup:



If yer gonna be on my thread..... Well, there is no whimperin' if ya get teased. I know there have been variations of this already made. Copy, improve copy, improve copy, makes the world a better place. Hey- don't you go copying yourself. one of you is plenty.Have you bred yet or been gelded? Under the circumstances, it's a fair question. LOL. LMFAO:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dooby (Jul 12, 2013)

StihlKiwi said:


> Built that yarder yet?
> 
> Also, you ever seen one of these?
> 
> ...



StihlKiwi- never have heard of that model but have worked around a few shovel yarders. Some are fast' Some are slooow. I like hydrostatic drums. they are very smooth. The yarder is a long way off. maybe sping break-up or so. And I will have to start w/ an Eco-logger like you mentioned a few days ago, the one i just about got nailed down can go out 1'500 ft. and has a 40' tower. Bustin' my knee set things back. loosin' a month will take 3-4 to make up for the lost revenue. Some how when i started this thread I made two of them. Down the topic page a little is the other one w/ a picture of a Timbco that would be ideal to convert. So far that's my direction


----------



## 036Pro (Jul 13, 2013)

View attachment 304326
View attachment 304327
Hei dooby! Can I play, too? If I had the $, ambition, & lived in the Pacific Northwest, again... Here are my choices; Thunderbird TT-90, Madill 6250, or a TY40 on a 545 or 535B chassis! I also would have one Cat 325DFM with a grapple & a Cat 568 with a big Waratah head on the landing, too. Depending on job- which yarder to use... Thanks!
View attachment 304323
View attachment 304324
View attachment 304325


----------



## 036Pro (Jul 13, 2013)

Sorry dooby! I am getting cozy here...:hmm3grin2orange:I like yarders a lot, too! They are neat to operate, too! Its all about the daily count of turns, right? Well, since I live in Finland , now. My choice would be Ponsse BuffaloDual Harwarder! Think about it... One machine-one man-no employees... Nice and quite! I am there to take down trees. :msp_confused: I just have one worry keep the wood in front of me at all times! Here in Finland the timber sales are, locked in, sometimes years a head. It can be done. Thanks!
View attachment 304328
View attachment 304329


----------



## dooby (Jul 13, 2013)

036Pro said:


> View attachment 304326
> View attachment 304327
> Hei dooby! Can I play, too? If I had the $, ambition, & lived in the Pacific Northwest, again... Here are my choices; Thunderbird TT-90, or a TY40 on a 545 or 535B chassis! I also would have one Cat 325DFM & a Cat 568 on the landing, too. One with a big Waratah head & on with a grapple. Depending on job- which one to use... Thanks!
> View attachment 304323
> ...



036Pro-Yes, you can play!!! Anyone can, Heli-logging and yarder logging is just were my passion is at. And since the gypsy told me a helicopter and low fuel $ weren't in my budget anytime soon I started aiming for a yarder. That Thunderbird is nice. Were did you find that pic.? It's the nicest Eco-Logger "type" set-up i have seen. That is pretty close to what I am currently trying to acquire. But that Thunderbird is way tighter and am sure can pull harder and faster. Wounder if it is for $


----------



## dooby (Jul 13, 2013)

036Pro said:


> Sorry dooby! I am getting cozy here...:hmm3grin2orange:I like yarders a lot, too! They are neat to operate, too! Its all about the daily count of turns, right? Well, since I live in Finland , now. My choice would be Ponsse BuffaloDual Harwarder! Think about it... One machine-one man-no employees... Nice and quite! I am there to take down trees. :msp_confused: I just have one worry keep the wood in front of me at all times! Here in Finland the timber sales are, locked in, sometimes years a head. It can be done. Thanks!
> View attachment 304328
> View attachment 304329



get cozy- How did ya end up in Finland? They make good fishin' lures,too.


----------



## 036Pro (Jul 13, 2013)

*Thunderbird TY40*

The mini-yarder that Thunderbird designed and built for thinning applications was the 'TY40' with 40' tower height. They built a bunch of these things mounted on different carriers, both custom-built at Eugene, or whatever the customer wanted or already had. At least 5 were put onto lengthened Cat 518 skidder chassis, lengthened out. I always wanted to put one on an FMC 220 carrier- figured it would go anywhere! Here are some shots of one on a Cat.* Note proper credit goes to ContractLogger on HEF. Thanks!
View attachment 304330
View attachment 304331
View attachment 304332
View attachment 304333


----------



## dooby (Jul 13, 2013)

I am familiar w/ the Thunderbirds . Never seen one w/ a skidder mount. An FMC-kmc would be tight, the last one I ran was set up as a skidgine. Faster than a skidder,go were a crawler won't- a true adverse machine. Never been around one long enough to learn the proper maintenance. The logger I skidded half a season for said they require a min. of $10K in maintenance on the tracks and bogies. I know they eat up the grease.LOL. would like to run a swinger kmc someday. They got air seats


----------



## 036Pro (Jul 15, 2013)

dooby said:


> I am familiar w/ the Thunderbirds . Never seen one w/ a skidder mount. An FMC-kmc would be tight, the last one I ran was set up as a skidgine. Faster than a skidder,go were a crawler won't- a true adverse machine. Never been around one long enough to learn the proper maintenance. The logger I skidded half a season for said they require a min. of $10K in maintenance on the tracks and bogies. I know they eat up the grease.LOL. would like to run a swinger kmc someday. They got air seats


 Here is another pic, dooby! Enjoy! Thanks!
View attachment 304567


----------



## dooby (Jul 15, 2013)

036Pro said:


> Here is another pic, dooby! Enjoy! Thanks!
> View attachment 304567



I want one bad. but i want to mount it on this

http://0.static.wix.com/media/5734c3_9afc734c166f21cd3f4f72cd8d40aab8.jpg_512

and then put a processor head on the boom. Maybe something from Ponsee so it will have the 036pro smooch:msp_rolleyes:

But i do like that thunder bird the way it is.


----------



## 036Pro (Jul 15, 2013)

dooby said:


> I want one bad. but i want to mount it on this
> 
> http://0.static.wix.com/media/5734c3_9afc734c166f21cd3f4f72cd8d40aab8.jpg_512
> 
> ...


 By the way, I am no 'G- Cat'-dooby... Here is your ecoyarder waiting- just cut a check!


----------



## dooby (Jul 15, 2013)

036Pro said:


> By the way, I am no 'G- Cat'-dooby... Here is your ecoyarder waiting- just cut a check!



That's harsh man. i just wanted you to give my dream yarder a seal of approval. The smooch thing was a figure of speach.:hmm3grin2orange: I really do like them Ponsee machines. Them prices on them Thundrchickens is to deep for my wallet.


----------



## slowp (Jul 15, 2013)

Don't ignore the Koller. A couple of guys who were skidder loggers in E. WA moved over to our steep, timber laden area. They bought a sale with yarder ground in it. They got a Koller. The two guys taught their dad to run the yarder, one went in the brush, and the other drove truck.
They did ok once they figured it out. Things were so desperate at first, they were asking me how to rig it up!! Which I know the theory of, but not the how to of, like proper way to put pins in shackles!

They had an extension on the tube and a small, Eagle carriage. They apparently made enough to feed their families. They ended up using their forwarder for a guyline anchor. That's about all a forwarder of that size is good for here.

One of our locally grown loggers liked the Koller but disliked that it had no cab. It is run from ground level, with some heavy mesh for protection. You can hammer together a "cab" with plywood and tarp. They are run from the ground so unhooking chokers can be done by the same operator without a lot of climbing up and down. 

What kind of carriage are you looking at? The one video I managed to look at just had butt rigging, and you can't use that in a partial cut unless the trees are spaced widely. Other things to consider are how many guylines does a machine require? There are some places where sound stumps are rare. Deadman anchors take time and machinery to make. 

I found the memory stick with my pictures on it, I'll try to find the Koller pictures and the little Thunderbird. The Koller used 4 guylines, I think.


----------



## slowp (Jul 15, 2013)

The Koller






The old faithful Madill.





An accessory--the intermediate support (jack) used instead of building more road. It is being raised up in the picture.








View attachment 304599
View attachment 304600
View attachment 304601


----------



## slowp (Jul 15, 2013)

This thread exists.

http://www.arboristsite.com/forestry-logging-forum/73195.htm


----------



## dooby (Jul 15, 2013)

Slowp-Thanks for all the photos and input. I said this on the yarder photos thread thinking it was gonna link here.... My bad. I really enjoy your input on this forum. this whole 'ultimate yarder' thread is along shot dream. I will be very fortunate to get an older yarder with my present $$$ situation. Earning stuff through slow and steady jerks and jams seems to be my path, or at least so far:msp_wink: I put all my money into wildlands fire fighting this year....not sure about that yet. Will let ya know in O:jester:ctober


----------

